# For a compact little .45 SA.........



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Many have mourned the loss of the Birdhead Vaquero. For a possible replacement, check out the Vaquero Montado, built on the new small frame.

Try: www.rugerfirearms.com/VaqueroMontado/index.html

Well, try: www.rugerfirearms.com/Firearms/PDF/NewProducts/KNV-453.pdf

Looks interesting.

Bob Wright


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I was curious about it too. Your URL's are incorrect or just not current. It's not rugerfirearms.com but just ruger.com. I think that both worked before but they recently dropped the rugerfirearms.com domain.

http://www.ruger.com/VaqueroMontado/index.html

http://www.ruger.com/Firearms/FAProdView?model=5120&return=Y


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep! Revolver you got it working right. Bob them URL's are all messed up. Looks like a good belly gun for the cowboy bunch.

Best, Baldy.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Worked at first.........*

Well, gee whiz, men. I must apologize for the confusion.

Revolver, thanks for straightening it out.

Bob Wright


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

This is a distributor edition being made for Davidsons, 100 I believe. Those I've seen are getting tagged much higher than I'd ever spend on one. I still think this mid-sized frame with a birdhead grip would be about perfect. The large frame was just too over sized proportionally for the birdshead grip. Fit very well on the Single Six frame.


----------

